

Is Facebook Worth $100 Billion? - shivam14
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304584404576442950773361780.html

======
IanDrake
Anyone else feel like these articles are just meant to one up each other on
fantasy Facebook valuations?

Someone should just get it out of the way and say:

Is Facebook Worth 1 Hundred Million Budjilian Dollars?

Good grief.

